# squid?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

When do they show up? Where can I get some jigs?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Check Cobia candy on facebook! They are around. Lights at night off gulf piers usually work. FT. Pickens, Pass. etc.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Kingcrab I don't see anything on their page. Am I missing something?


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

They usually show up very thick in the spring time. No need for squid jigs


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

I remember seeing them last spring off the pier during the day, I loaded up. Had one jig I got in Panama city. At some point of the day someone stole all the squid and my jig was nowhere to be found. What else could I use or how could I make one?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

search on ebay - lots for sale there


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

When I was a kid and lived in Newfoundland we would use a bare silver treble hook, caught many a squid.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Redneckracoon said:


> Kingcrab I don't see anything on their page. Am I missing something?


Phillip makes Squid jigs. All kinds of lures. Try pm ing him there. I dont do face book. I'm trying to get him on here. They eat small sabiki rigs also


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I always caught them on cigs with double a trebles. Early morning you can get 5-6 to attack one bait then dip them out with a bait net.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Half hitch in Navarre has a few styles of squid jig.


----------

